# Wubba Time...



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I put Vinnie in a sporting clip this afternoon and of course, we had to head out into the snow with his purple Wubba...

The new do... (MUCH shorter body - there was a TON of hair under the grooming table when I was done :biggrin










Wubba Time:


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh he looks soooo handsome!! I love his purple Wubba! I think Gentry needs one of those!!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks! Everyone needs a Wubba (or three!!)


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I really like that look on Vinnie! We had wubba time today in the snow too!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

To cute! LOVE HIS TAIL!!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Great pics..Flyer loves his wubba


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Some things never change! <3


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Vinnie looks handsome as usual. He still looks like he has a big coat on. It would have been fun to see before pictures. I love his brown eyes and the expressions you get.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

GREAT shots! They made me smile. LOVE his haircut.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Vinnie wears his 'do so well. His expressions are priceless, such a handsome boy!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

BFF said:


> Vinnie looks handsome as usual. He still looks like he has a big coat on. It would have been fun to see before pictures. I love his brown eyes and the expressions you get.



Thanks!! There actually is a before/after shot in the grooming section... :biggrin:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Great haircut! Vinnie looks very handsome in it.  

My poodles LOVE the Wubba too, problem is, after a while one of them ends up tearing a hole in it (although I think it is my dobie that is doing that) or pulling the tabs off (they love to play tuggie with each other with it) and I have to get another. That is one of there most favorite toys!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Great Vinnie shots! Never tire of seeing them!!! His eyes really tell how much fun he's having.


----------

